# Great hosting free site



## dalwnt (Dec 20, 2011)

I wish to share with you a great oportunity i had with a hosting company website Free Web Hosting with PHP, MySQL and cPanel, No Ads
Please visit it and sign up those who needs free web hosting its free and very very easy to use and has all options.
If you need more help write me i can help you out.

Have fun


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

It would come off as more genuine if your link wasn't an affiliate code for the site.


----------



## dalwnt (Dec 20, 2011)

what do you mean? it was locked somehow!


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

The html file at the end of your link is an affiliate code so that the person linked to the account 698380 receives $5 per person who signs up from that link.

Having a fiduciary connection to a posting about the site shows there's a conflict of interest, which renders the review suspect.


----------



## dalwnt (Dec 20, 2011)

i will remove it then. sorry


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Edit window is only available for 20 minutes and dalwnt is unable to make the needed changes to comply with our rules in regard to advertising.......I have removed the affiliate code. 



> You may not advertise or spam in any thread





> You may also NOT place affiliate, live or dead links for purposes of advertising or for any other purpose in any post or in your signature.


A link to our rules can be found at the top of every page.


----------

